# Guidance for new UPS



## jackal_79 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, I have just finalized my list for a PC.Need suggestions for a good UPS.My Config:

CPU:              Intel i5-2400
MoBo:            Intel DH67CL B3
GPU:              MSI R6850 Cyclone
HD:                Seagate 1 TB (ST1000DM003)  + Seagate 500 GB (existing)
PSU:  Corsair VX450


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2012)

APC 600VA @ 2.1k


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> APC 600VA @ 2.1k


TY.Will it be ok if i go with HIS iceQ 6870 card instead of msi 6850?.Also, any idea of what is the backup for this UPS?


----------



## jainmj (Aug 30, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> any idea of what is the backup for this UPS?



APC site shows estimated runtime for their UPS.
Back-UPS - Product Information


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 31, 2012)

jainmj said:


> APC site shows estimated runtime for their UPS.
> Back-UPS - Product Information


The site says 3 minutes.Thank you!


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> TY.Will it be ok if i go with HIS iceQ 6870 card instead of msi 6850?.Also, any idea of what is the backup for this UPS?



if your budget permits opt for APC 650VA @ ~3k - this a smart UPS with software control - if yu need more backup time then 1KVA APC UPS will cost you ~4.8k - for a cheaper solution you can also try Luminous 1KVA UPS @ ~4k.


----------



## jainmj (Aug 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> if your budget permits opt for APC 650VA @ ~3k - this a smart UPS with software control - if yu need more backup time then 1KVA APC UPS will cost you ~4.8k - for a cheaper solution you can also try Luminous 1KVA UPS @ ~4k.



Which model is that 1KVA APC UPS?
A&G Systems, APC UPS, Bangalore, Contact: 080 41172266, APC Home UPS, APC Inverter, APC Back UP UPS, APC Smart UPS, APC Online UPS  Is this vendor too costly?


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> if your budget permits opt for APC 650VA @ ~3k - this a smart UPS with software control - if yu need more backup time then 1KVA APC UPS will cost you ~4.8k - for a cheaper solution you can also try Luminous 1KVA UPS @ ~4k.


I need a backup time of 3 to 5 minutes(for shutting down the system).Also i did a power consumption calculation using a psu calculator and found the recommended PSU wattage to be 422W.So will i get 3 minutes back up with APC 600 VA?


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ for 3 min backup 600VA is OK but for 5 min get the 650VA.

@ jainmj - get the BR1100CI-IN.


----------

